# 8ft plow on a 1/2 ton?



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone do this? I would use timbrens and have my torsion bars cranked up, what do you guys think?
98 k1500 ext cab sb


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Used to run a 9ft Western on a Chevy short box.


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

by the way the truck is a 98 k1500 ext cab short bed


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ive got a 98 silverado 1500 ecsb and im going to a 8 foot as soon as i find the right one for the right price. not gunna use timbrens, my front end barely drops with my 7.5 meyer on it


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Just run it!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

a little overkill......


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

how is it overkill? its less than putting wings on a 7'6''.......


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

I mean if I had unlimited funds I'd put a 7'6 on but I got this plow for next to nothin


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i run 7.5 western with pro wings on my 98 chevy ext cab short bed worked fine but cranking up bars will where out your tires i ran mine a few years then changed keys in bars to level it out also added helper spring in back it works as good as my 95 2500


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

When you crank your keys it affects your caster and camber if you get an alignment it wont be a problem. My keys have been raised for a long time no issues:


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I have an 05 1500 with a 8 ft. I wanted a 7.5, but could not pass on the deal of the 8fter. I cranked my bars up and run 5-600 pounds of ballast in the bed. No problems here.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, I have the torsion bars raised on my Chevy 1500, I run a 8'6" Western Ultramount with weight in the rear. Handles it fine under 55mph.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Usually only about a 15lbs difference between the two


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

are the westerns much heavier or lighter than fishers


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

There cpl guys around here has Boss Vplows with wings on Short bed 1/2 chevys When they lift them up looks like Tires are in the fenders Plus they have Rear pull plows on them


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

what do timbrens do?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

My mistake was never running the recommended 500Lb balast but with the timbrens I got 2 1/2 years out of the front wheel bearings. This was all driveway service. Thats with a 500 lb plow.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

FuturePilot4u;1403950 said:


> what do timbrens do?


Here ya go. Check em out. There pretty nifty!

http://www.timbren.com/ses-snowplow.htm


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

jklawn&Plow;1404368 said:


> My mistake was never running the recommended 500Lb balast but with the timbrens I got 2 1/2 years out of the front wheel bearings. This was all driveway service. Thats with a 500 lb plow.


what do timbrens do?


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

FuturePilot4u;1404385 said:


> what do timbrens do?


What do you mean what do they do? The website explains everything that timbrens do. You can use them in the front or rear of your truck.

He put them in the front of his truck to keep the sag not as bad, which in turn if your truck has more sag from a 800# plow up there it wears front parts out quicker! So by using timbrens, they eliminate sag. Basically, it's a way of beefing up the front end.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

FuturePilot4u;1404385 said:


> what do timbrens do?


On the front end, basically longer rubber bump stops that go in place of the oem bump stops, which under weight load reduce nose diving & absorb some of the weight carrying capacity.


----------

